# Conneaut



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking conneaut creek will be the best opportunity for tomorrow. Never fished it before. Any pointers as far as public access fishing areas ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

It's rising right now, might not be good.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Ugh...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

ztkaz said:


> It's rising right now, might not be good.


The headwaters are in PA and that's why Conneaut drops and a day later the creek rises after it rains. Probably nothing is going to fish tomorrow unless you like ditches.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I have my ditch picked out for morning lol


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Whats deemed fishable for conneaut?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Got the sink tip and some big dark intruders ready to go for some high waters

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

iggyfly said:


> Whats deemed fishable for conneaut?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I don't like fishing it unless it's 400 or lower. Even at that point that's pretty high. I like to cover lots of river which means a few times crossing - I tend to avoid potential untimely death situations ..,


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Was there last week, flow was a little high 650 and dropping so I gave it a try. Was a Sunday drive. Water wad muddy ad heck.
Nice jig. What do you mean by sink tip?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

iggyfly said:


> Whats deemed fishable for conneaut?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I use a 200 and dropping as water slightly stained and decent flow.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Conneaut seems to be warming up a lot according to the flow charts. How will that afffect the steelhead?


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

ngski said:


> I use a 200 and dropping as water slightly stained and decent flow.


Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Connie fished well yesterday.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

This is my 1 of my favorite places to fish for steelhead ..


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

How about some more info Joe. Vacation next week and I hope to catch a couple anyway. PM


----------

